# Fixed my eyebrows. Any better?



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

I've fixed my eyebrows I think. Does that make me any better now?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 19, 2018)

better than it was before ngl


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

dotacel said:


> better than it was before ngl


thx. rate pls


----------



## theropeking (Dec 19, 2018)

good. get a tan now asap


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

theropeking said:


> good. get a tan now asap


Do I really need it or do you just hate white people? srs


----------



## theropeking (Dec 19, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Do I really need it or do you just hate white people? srs



you are looking like a corpse with that tan. check orb from lookism, got a tan and improved his looks by 1 point


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

theropeking said:


> you are looking like a corpse with that tan. check orb from lookism, got a tan and improved his looks by 1 point


thx, rate nonetheless? I'll get a tan then.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 19, 2018)

idk I'd say slightly above average, IF going by the autistic rating megathread then I guess 4.6-4.7 where 4 is avg


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

dotacel said:


> idk I'd say slightly above average, IF going by the autistic rating megathread then I guess 4.6-4.7 where 4 is avg


Thanks. Why do women always rate me higher ONLINE and WITHOUT KNOWING THEM (not even on the Internet lol, complete strangers) than people on here? I'm not offended, just wanna know why.

I mean, yes, if I went up to them irl, surely they wouldn't tell me "gtfo ugly cunt" because they couldn't know whether I beat women or not (I don't). 

But online without knowing me in the first place... they could just block me if I started harassing them for telling me the truth.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 19, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Thanks. Why do women always rate me higher ONLINE and WITHOUT KNOWING THEM (not even on the Internet lol, complete strangers) than people on here? I'm not offended, just wanna know why.
> 
> I mean, yes, if I went up to them irl, surely they wouldn't tell me "gtfo ugly cunt" because they couldn't know whether I beat women or not (I don't).
> 
> But online without knowing me in the first place... they could just block me if I started harassing them for telling me the truth.


I'm rating you according to the rating guide* and only facially, like I said if 4 is average and 5 is top 80%ish


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 19, 2018)

dotacel said:


> I'm rating you according to the rating guide* and only facially, like I said if 4 is average and 5 is top 80%ish


What'd be my rating if I fixed my chin? My chin is sagitally recessed. I can fix it with genioplasty.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 19, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What'd be my rating if I fixed my chin? My chin is sagitally recessed. I can fix it with genioplasty.


doesn't look bad to me, at least not from front view, and I'm not very well educated about types of surgeries but I think something to make your jaw stand out more would help


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 19, 2018)

dont fucking tan you will look old and will get wrinkled,

your natural skin tone>>>>>>>>>>>>> orange or yellow tan


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 19, 2018)

4 PSL completely invisible


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

ahahahaha low t faggot


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> ahahahaha low t faggot


High T. I'd wreck your ass harder than a car crash dumbfuck, watch your mouth.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

you're absolutely boneless, no jaw, no zygo bro im sorry but you're incel
you cannot be high t look at ur face no bones, there is nothing


----------



## dogtown (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> you're absolutely boneless, no jaw, no zygo bro im sorry but you're incel
> you cannot be high t look at ur face no bones, there is nothing



Kek


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

Look at ur face it's a narrow faggot face, no width


----------



## Hebbe wem (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Look at ur face it's a narrow faggot face, no width



He looks better know and more high t 

You shouldent insult someone on there looks


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> you're absolutely boneless, no jaw, no zygo bro im sorry but you're incel
> you cannot be high t look at ur face no bones, there is nothing


I've already gotten laid more than 10 times, I can't be incel by definition.

Also, LOL at your logic, I'm bulking so adding fat. Everything becomes fatter, your face included. When I cut down everything will be visible, right now fat's covering my bones on my face.


Arceus300 said:


> Look at ur face it's a narrow faggot face, no width


I'd love to find you little boy and train your mouth with my bare hands. Not kidding, I'd love to know where you reside.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

10 times ahahaha?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> 10 times ahahaha?


Learn to read smfh, MORE than 10 times. But why am I even giving a fuck about a random prey-eyed faggot's opinion on the Internet?


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

Bro you cannot be credible with that face I will mog you to death


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Bro you cannot be credible with that face I will mog you to death


Oh shit here we go again, I swear this "I mog you" "You mog me" etc is the most autistic shit I've encountered so far in my 21 years on this planet. I swear, no offense, 90% of you are lowkey Asperger retards.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 20, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Learn to read smfh, MORE than 10 times. But why am I even giving a fuck about a random prey-eyed faggot's opinion on the Internet?


 You have prey eyes too


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

dogtown said:


> You have prey eyes too


No I don't. Lol Mines aren't even close to his. I won't discuss this any further.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 20, 2018)

mido the slayer said:


> dont fucking tan you will look old and will get wrinkled,
> 
> your natural skin tone>>>>>>>>>>>>> orange or yellow tan



Never heard of carrotmaxxing/beta carotenemaxxing huh?


----------



## dogtown (Dec 20, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> No I don't. Lol Mines aren't even close to his. I won't discuss this any further.



Yes his are worse no doubt, but yours a still ‘prey eyes’


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

I've fat on my face cause im still a teen, but I mog you with bones cause you have a non masculine faggot face low t
 see those fat cheeks, you can see the bone little faggot


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I've fat on my face cause im still a teen, but I mog you with bones cause you have a non masculine faggot face low t



Not gonna lie, the way you're positioning your face in these pictures, is just asking me to wreck it harder than a car crash. rofl Like, seriously, stop asking for kicks and punches, this is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

once again im not taking you seriously


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> once again im not taking you seriously


You're way too fucking immature. I'm putting you on my ignore list. Learn some manners you pussy. Buh bye.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

Eyes, brow ridge, height, brow, jaw, zygo, nose, height, mouth(women love those mouth) and hair 

anything else where I completely mog you? ah yes facewidht(sign of high t)


----------



## Hebbe wem (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Eyes, brow ridge, height, brow, jaw, zygo, nose, height, mouth(women love those mouth) and hair
> 
> anything else where I completely mog you? ah yes facewidht(sign of high t)



Dude are you serious you barely mog him


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

Hebbe wem said:


> Dude are you serious you barely mog him


Who?


----------



## Hebbe wem (Dec 20, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Who?



Arecus replyd

And i reply to him


----------



## Sub5virgin (Dec 20, 2018)

5-5.5/10 I think some girls will think you're hot or at the very least cute. Good eye area, hair, and browridge . Your narrow lower third and lack of chin projection is what keeps you from being anything more than slightly above average though. 

Little advice. Guy like you would benefit considerably from some gymceling


----------



## dogtown (Dec 20, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Who?


@Arceus300


Also why put him on ignore? @StudyHacks


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

He's 21, im finishing my pub, my bones are better(jaw, zygos brow ridge, chin) my eyes too(stop with the prey eyes, go out a bit you see a good looking men with those eyes Jonny deep for example). I mog him on every thing. But yess I admit it, I'm a bit rude, cause this dude cam to my thread yesterday and started to insult of low t faggot for no reason and I found this funny cause he's literally a low t faggot


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

dogtown said:


> @Arceus300
> 
> 
> Also why put him on ignore? @StudyHacks


Because he keeps annoying me with his immature bullshit. And he won't stop.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 20, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> He's 21, im finishing my pub, my bones are better(jaw, zygos brow ridge, chin) my eyes too(stop with the prey eyes, go out a bit you see a good looking men with those eyes Jonny deep for example). I mog him on every thing. But yess I admit it, I'm a bit rude, cause this dude cam to my thread yesterday and started to insult of low t faggot for no reason and I found this funny cause he's literally a low t faggot



Your eyes look nothing like Johnny Depp’s


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

subvirigin is this adressed to op or ?


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

*Arceus300 *cracks me up

srs


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 20, 2018)

this is deep eyes when he's neutral and maybe tired.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

Reyansh7730 said:


> *Arceus300 *cracks me up
> 
> srs


Add him on ignore list. This guy has some underlying pathological NPD. ngl


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 20, 2018)

Rate the girls you slept with.

Also first picture when u look maybe barely above average. The eyebrow made your face look less "dull", was in my opinion was one of the things bringing you down by a lot. But you hair needs to be longer and more voluminous to halo you more


----------



## Reyansh7730 (Dec 20, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Add him on ignore list. This guy has some underlying pathological NPD. ngl



i don't add anyone to ignore list


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Rate the girls you slept with.
> 
> Also first picture when u look maybe barely above average. The eyebrow made your face look less "dull", was in my opinion was one of the things bringing you down by a lot. But you hair needs to be longer and more voluminous to halo you more


Yeah I'm trying to add volume to it but it's not happening. I haven't been to the barber for 2 months I guess, and my hair is just not growing fast enough. I'm not balding I think, it's just my fucking hair is autistic and not growing. smh

Regarding the girls, 6-7/10's tbh.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 20, 2018)

Besides the retarded beef ITT, OP looks decent for a start, he looks sad though.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 20, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Yeah I'm trying to add volume to it but it's not happening. I haven't been to the barber for 2 months I guess, and my hair is just not growing fast enough. I'm not balding I think, it's just my fucking hair is autistic and not growing. smh
> 
> Regarding the girls, 6-7/10's tbh.




So you've actually slept with girls in lite stacy range? Or just exaggerating?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 20, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Besides the retarded beef ITT, OP looks decent for a start, he looks sad though.


Yeah I have a resting bitch face. Sure, I'm not a millionaire, but I wouldn't say I have MDD lol. Thx mate.


HorseFace said:


> So you've actually slept with girls in lite stacy range? Or just exaggerating?


Yeah I have. I have no idea why, I mean, you guys rate me low all the time on here, yet irl I get looks by lite stacies often. Not all the time, but often. I'm not complaining about your guys' rates, I trust your expertise. But somehow I think maybe women don't rate guys' irl as harsh as you guys do on here? Maybe they are a little bit easier on guys irl, but really just by a little bit.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 20, 2018)

Sub5virgin said:


> 5-5.5/10 I think some girls will think you're hot or at the very least cute. Good eye area, hair, and browridge . Your narrow lower third and lack of chin projection is what keeps you from being anything more than slightly above average though.
> 
> Little advice. Guy like you would benefit considerably from some gymceling



Yes i mostly agree. Its decent but something looks a little of with his eye area tho, cant put my finger on it. Maybe they are to buggy, or lack of brow ridge is causing them to look dull?


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 21, 2018)

How did you fix your eyebrows?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 21, 2018)

It's a better shape for sure. If possible, make them a bit darker.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 21, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> How did you fix your eyebrows?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 21, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> How did you fix your eyebrows?


I have started dying them every day. The issue was that one half was the color of my hair, dark brown, the other half was blonde so it wasn't visible, it looked like I didn't have half of my eyebrows.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 21, 2018)

Dont listen to the shitskin telling you to get a tan lol keep your white complexion


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 21, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Dont listen to the shitskin telling you to get a tan lol keep your white complexion


Thanks. I thought he was a troll, looks like I was right. lmao


----------



## Krezo (Dec 21, 2018)

You look decent. JFL at people here saying you're incel tier.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 21, 2018)

Krezo said:


> You look decent. JFL at people here saying you're incel tier.


Thanks mate. PSL rate?


----------



## Kyros (Dec 21, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I've fixed my eyebrows I think. Does that make me any better now?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 21, 2018)

Kyros said:


>


You's an ugly motherfucker, you know that? Don't make me mad bitchboy


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 21, 2018)

Also what did you do with your eyebrows?


----------



## Krezo (Dec 21, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Thanks mate. PSL rate?


I'd say around 5.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 21, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Also what did you do with your eyebrows?


I've started dying the parts where they are blonde, not brown. It used to look like half of each eyebrow didn't even exist in the first place.


Krezo said:


> I'd say around 5.


ty


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 21, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I've started dying the parts where they are blonde, not brown. It used to look like half of each eyebrow didn't even exist in the first place.
> 
> ty



What did you use foe dying?


----------



## Kyros (Dec 21, 2018)

Krezo said:


> I'd say around *5*.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 21, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> What did you use foe dying?


papaya oil, I rub it on the eyebrows and it almost instantly makes them dark(er) in color.


Kyros said:


>


I'mma put this bitch on my ignore list. He's a troll who has nothing constructive to say, fuck off you uglyfag


----------

